

DMND: A gamma-correct, energy-preserving, subpixel image resizer - atemerev
http://dmnd.io

======
Mithaldu
In the example picture of the guy in white shirt with the blackboard, bicubic
looks best.

DMND with subpixels off has weird aliasing on the blackboard drawins, and with
subpixels on it's the same, plus zooming in makes the subpixel "trickery"
visible as color artifacts.

~~~
wizzard0
That is, of course, subjective. There are ppl out there who like it clean and
sharp - but without "ringing", and there are ppl who prefer smooth lines and
hate aliasing.

But most imaging software only offers the second option, that's why I have
made the other one :)

~~~
Mithaldu
Of course. :)

With antialiasing the pure dmnd version does indeed look better to me, which
is funny, as in games i hate anti-aliasing and love my little discrete pixels.

Now there's a second weird issue: I can't actually see any differences between
1 and 2. Maybe my vision is not good enough, or my Samsung 245B+ has too much
DPI for where i'm sitting at, but i honestly can't tell a difference in that
image. With the Z-machine image the difference is extremely visual though.
Maybe that would be a better front page example?

~~~
wizzard0
Take a closer look at the enlarged fragment: [https://tvori.info/jit/subpixel-
resize/halos4x.png](https://tvori.info/jit/subpixel-resize/halos4x.png)

What I am trying to avoid are the black rings around white-on-gray lines,
which sharpening causes to images.

Oh, and your display _might_ try sharpening everything by itself, so you can't
see any difference at 1:1 size :)

------
wizzard0
Update: Changed color for transparent images from bright magenta to white %)

------
hcarvalhoalves
How does it work?

~~~
wizzard0
Well, just applying textbook signal processing algorithms properly, without
optimizations commonly done to speed things up.

